# Can the Bluetooth ever be turned off?



## Mr Stills (Sep 8, 2018)

Does anyone know if the "low power Bluetooth" could be ever turned off with the EOS R?


----------



## kaihp (Sep 9, 2018)

Since there are a few (not many, but a few) areas where all 2.4GHz radios are banned (e.g. Ny Ålesund on Svalbard and the US National Radio Quiet Zone), I would say yes.


----------



## Mr Stills (Sep 12, 2018)

I now hear from CANON UK it can be turned off......


----------



## aa_angus (Sep 13, 2018)

Haven't you heard about Greentooth tech? C'mon bro. Get it together. Focus.


----------

